# Thoughts and prayers for tornado victims in OK



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a great online community and I wanted to ask for everyones thoughts and/or prayers for the victims of the F4-F5 tornado that just went through Oklahoma City about 30 minutes ago. It was a huge tornado and at one point it was 2 miles wide. Thousands of homes, buildings, and even schools have been completely destroyed. Sadly, lives have been lost. It's especially hard to see the elementary schools completely destroyed. Luckily, it missed my parents and grandmothers home by a mile. It missed my wife's office by 3 miles. Unfortunately, a lot of people were not as lucky.

It's tornado season in OK and I haven't been online much the past couple days because weather here has been nuts. Last night, my pregnant wife and I spent part of the evening in our underground storm shelter. We had a storm go directly over us only to turn into a tornado about a mile after passing over us. Fortunately, the weather crews in OKC are very knowledgeable when it comes to tornado's and we generally get enough notice to take shelter. But, to survive tornados of this size, you must be underground. It will clean a home completely off the foundation.

Anyway, my thoughts and prayers go out to everyone affected by this storm.

News:

http://www.news9.com/story/22301266/massive-tornado-rips-across-moore-hits-elementary-school

http://kfor.com/

Oklahoma Red Cross:

http://www.redcross.org/ok/oklahoma-city


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

+1, thoughts and prayers go out to those affected. Stay safe jfarleyx


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

same here jfarleyx, be safe and prayers out to everyone in the Moore and OK City areas.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Prayers sent, you guys be careful out there.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have lots of family in the area. From the ones I have talked to it is horrible!!


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the support, thoughts, and prayers, guys. Oklahoma needs it.

This is the worst tornado to hit OK and that's saying a lot. It's really bad. So far, at least 55 people have lost their lives and thousands have lost everything they own. Sadly, there will be many more before it's all over. My heart and prayers go out to the families that lost children (possibly up to 30 elementary school kids). At the same time, I'm so thankful that my family was spared (it was a close call). It's days like this that remind you to appreciate your family and friends and live every day (and hunt as many as you can, too).

This is a terrible tragedy, but people are volunteering in large numbers and communities are banding together to help. Tinker Air Force base is nearby and soldiers are volunteering to help, too. That's just what we do in Oklahoma, and in the good ol' U.S. of A!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Our thoughts lay with those who fell victim.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I read that there was 20-30 children trapped in the rubble of an elementary school in Moore OK, Godspeed to those rescue efforts.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Our thoughts are with you and those who were not so fortunate---- stay safe.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Prayers sent from our family to your family, friends and communities.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Prayers sent... why doesn't every place in OK have storm shelters?


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Prayers sent... why doesn't every place in OK have storm shelters?


Most do, but sadly not all of them. Some do reinforced walls, but a tornado of this size will blow those walls away. The elementary school is so sad, several children lost their lives. Apparently, some drowned in the massive amounts of water that pooled in the low area they were hiding. I'm sure changes will be made in how schools are built here.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Our thoughts go out to all in the affected areas !


----------

